# [Xfce 4.6] problème de thème / rendu... (résolu)

## homer242

Salut,

Voilà, j'ai un soucis avec xfce 4.6 depuis sa sortie. Sous gentoo, le thème "xfce" n'a pas du tout le même rendu que sous une autre distribution (comme debian ou archlinux). 

L'interface de firefox est un exemple de différence de rendu. Malheuresement, je n'ai pas fait de capture d'écran quand j'étais sous archlinux pour vous montrer clairement la différence. Alors, j'ai pris un exemple où le rendu est assez proche du thème xfce sous debian ou archlinux.

Avec le thème "xfce", on remarque des gros traits gris en dessous de la barre URL, des bookmarks:

[img]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4733/200911141124481600x1200.th.png[/img]

alors qu'avec le thème "xfce" d'archlinux ou debian, l'interface firefox est bien plus jolie et clean. Elle ressemble presque à ça (clearlooks) où on remarque que les gros traits gris ne sont plus là:

[img]http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9193/200911141125051600x1200.th.png[/img]

Ce problème n'est pas uniquement visible avec le thème "xfce", environ 80% des thèmes de xfce 4.6 que j'ai sur ma machine donnent ce rendu  :Sad:  Seul clearlooks*, Glossy, Industrial, Inverted, Mist, Murrina*, xfce-kolors, xfce-stellar, xfce-winter donne un rendu normal sous gentoo et firefox.

Autre informations:

 - sur la machine, avec gentoo et xfce 4.4, je n'avais pas ce genre de problème.

 - j'ai réinstallé une gentoo toute fraiche et xfce 4.6 sur une autre machine, et j'ai le même soucis.

Je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où celà vient et sur internet, je n'ai trouvé aucune informations sur ce problème  :Sad: Last edited by homer242 on Sat Nov 14, 2009 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

gtk vs gtk2?

----------

## guilc

Configure un theme gtk2 dans ton ~/.gtkrc-2.0

La, dans ton screenshot, firefox n'est pas thémé, c'est le rendu gtk sans theme.

----------

## homer242

pourtant j'ai un ~/.gtkrc-2.0:

```

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

include "/usr/share/themes/Xfce/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

include "/home/homer242/.gtkrc.mine"

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

# include rc style for the xfce4-notes-plugin

include "/home/homer242/.config/xfce4/panel/xfce4-notes-plugin.gtkrc"

# end of automatic change

```

et /usr/share/themes/Xfce/gtk-2.0/gtkrc existe bel et bien...

----------

## homer242

tient tient je viens de remarquer des messages d'erreurs dans le TTY1:

```

(firefox-bin: 857): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

```

(je suis en amd64 et j'utilise mozilla-firefox-bin)Last edited by homer242 on Sat Nov 14, 2009 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je dirait que firefox à un problème et qu'il n'arrive pas a charger le thème GTK, lance-le en console et regarde les messages.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *homer242 wrote:*   

> tient tient je viens de remarquer des messages d'erreurs dans le TTY1:
> 
> ```
> 
> (firefox-bin: 857): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
> ...

 Essai de re-emerger Firefox

EDIT: tu n'utilise pas firefox-bin par hasard ?Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Sat Nov 14, 2009 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## homer242

```

file /opt/firefox/firefox-bin 

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped

```

je commence à comprendre le problème, y'a comme qui dirait un problème de compatibilité de libs/programmes 32 et 64 bits ...

je pensais qu'en emergeant firefox-bin sur une platforme 64 bits ça installait la version 64 bits, c'est quoi cette arnaque ??  :Sad: Last edited by homer242 on Sat Nov 14, 2009 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Nan c'est juste que tu as www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin, remplace le par www-client/mozilla-firefox

----------

## homer242

justement j'utilise le -bin pour pas à avoir à le compiler ! comment ça se fait que ça ne soit pas en 64 bits le firefox-bin ?  :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

À l'origine c'est plutôt un paquet pour utiliser flashplayer 32 bits mais t'a quoi comme proc 64bits pour pas vouloir compiler firefox ?

----------

## homer242

un "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz"

enfin bon je pourrais le compiler, y'a pas de soucis.. Juste que comme ça prend une bonne patée de temps pour compiler firefox, le -bin était attrayant. Mais bon, s'il m'installe une version 32 bits, je vais devoir me farcir la compil ...

----------

## guilc

Roh, avec un CPU comme ça, xulrunner va mettre à tout casser 10 minutes de compil, et mozilla-firefox dans les 1 minutes !

Aller hop, une compil !

comme dit au dessus, c'est fait exprès que le "-bin" est un paquet 32 bits, pour la compatibilité avec les plugins binaires 32 bits (mais maintenant ça sert plus à rien, même flash existe en version 64 bits...)

----------

## homer242

 :Smile: 

comme prévu, un --unmerge de la version -bin et une petite compilation de firefox résout le problème  :Smile: 

merci !

----------

## Biloute

Je sais pas si tu as un editeur de texte mais on a aussi ce problème avec openoffice-bin.

Par contre pour le remplacer par openoffice, là on peut considérer une belle durée de compilation

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour openoffice-bin y'a une version 64bits :

 *Quote:*   

> SRC_URI="x86? ( mirror://openoffice/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz )
> 
> 	amd64? ( mirror://openoffice/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_LinuxX86-64_install_wJRE_en-US.tar.gz  )"
> 
> 

 

C'est quoi qui marche pas ?

----------

## Biloute

Eh bien j'ai deux PC :

Un avec un pentium M donc en x86 et openoffice-bin s'affiche avec le theme gtk de xfce

L'autre PC est avec un core 2 duo L7500 donc en x86_64 et openoffice-bin ne s'affiche pas avec le theme gtk de xfce (qui est le theme xfce-dusk), il utilise le theme gtk de base c'est à dire tout gris et c'est pareil pour les icones.

----------

